# Livingston stumps



## BelowAverageFisherman

I have hit several stumps on the lake. One of which put a 24" rip in the bottom of my fiberglass hull about a month ago. I was able to repair it without too much trouble but every time we go out I'm on the lookout. Thing is you can't see some of them, I know what areas to avoid and stay clear but eventually I found another one by that "sickening" sound.
Why doesn't the powers that be pull these trees over?


----------



## Lone Eagle

There are a "LOT" of danderous areas on Lake Livingston. Having been fishing here for well over 20 years, I remember the bad areas. However, even with this knowledge, there are still chances of hitting underwater floaters.

Seems as if a lot of today's boaters do not want to take time to really study the lake. If one was to get a good map; he/she would be able to see where a lot of these areas are. 

I cringe quite often while watching some boaters blow through areas that I know are dangerous and this happens several times a week. Please do not take this wrong as I too have had to repair boats since being here. Being the way I am, I decided to "learn fiberglass" a little better. Have patched one boat that I put on two trees at the same time ( I say trees and not stumps because they were in 38 feet of water). It was a 24' deckboat and the holes were better than 3' in diameter. Patched a bass boat botom for a friend that had a gash in it that was 2" wide and 13 ' long.....caused by a piece of rebarb that was driven into a tree/stump by a "Good Citizen" so that they knew where it was or for whatever reason. The water was 6" high and another boast had hit it (we assume) and bent it over. Was pretty damaging to that Ranger Bassboat though.


----------



## Sunbeam

Because the powers that be are the Trinity River Authority, TRA, which cares less if you hit a stump riding in THEIR lake. They do drag out large free floater. Not for your safety but to protect the water intake on 350 S, the gates and the rip rap.
I am sure Spence would give you permission to remove the stumps as long as you were willing and could prove you would dispose of them away from the lake. Give them a call and see what they say about timber removal.


----------



## Kornbread

I've been fishing livingston for the past 18 yrs, and there are still several places I only idle through. Its all about learning the lake, best suggestion would be go slow and get a real feel for where you are at and hats around you. Fishing with friends here in the area helps out alot. Its not so bad on the south end, but the midlake area, jungle and areas north of that will rip a transom out.


----------



## Sunbeam

Any of the decent lake maps show the river, old ox bows and larger ponds and creeks that existed before the lake was flooded. TRA sold the timber and used dozers with KGK cutter blades to knock down the scrub. They stacked and burned most of the tops and trash. The problem the logging contractors could not get to the trees in the swampy areas and it the deep creek bottoms.
Nolan Achley, Legget Lumber Company and Red Barn saw mill, actually was sued by TRA for not cutting some timber on the Wolf Creek area before the lake flooded it out.
No one was ready for the lake to fill as fast as it did. The jungle area was left due to flooding as was a lot of the White Rock Creek area.
There was a D-8 dozer and two skidders setting in 12 feet of water across from Hanks in 1972.
Most of the oaks and sweet gums rotted and fell pretty quick. But some of the hickory, pecan and cypress are still there.
By watching for the blue creeks and sloughs on the map you can avoid the standing timber. 
The biggest hazard are the dead heads. Those are big saw logs that become saturated so one end sinks but the other lay in ambush just at the surface. Those come down the river during the big floods like last winter. Plus big storms will make them move around. There are three above the big bridge that appeared last fall.


----------



## BMCD

That has always been the issue on that lake, the huge trees that get knocked over and float on one end and the other lays on the bottom. That is what makes the lake so dangerous, its never the same.


----------



## shadslinger

Speaking of which, has anyone seen the big tree that was between Browder's and the island? The TRA buoy keeps tricking me into thinking that it is the one until I get close. That tree was the only one to beware of, that I know, in that area. I don't see it anymore????


----------



## cleve68

what about where old dove island was,are they any thing I should look for was thinking of pulling the tube with the kids this week. use to swim and ski around
it years ago when it was still there but now I beleave it's gone.


----------



## MoneyAg

shadslinger said:


> Speaking of which, has anyone seen the big tree that was between Browder's and the island? The TRA buoy keeps tricking me into thinking that it is the one until I get close. That tree was the only one to beware of, that I know, in that area. I don't see it anymore????


SS, I went looking for that stump last week as well. I thought there were 2 big stumps in that area. Regardless, they seem to be gone now.


----------



## wwind3

cleve68 said:


> what about where old dove island was,are they any thing I should look for was thinking of pulling the tube with the kids this week. use to swim and ski around
> it years ago when it was still there but now I beleave it's gone.


I found the island but it is under water--shallowest water I found in the area was about 4 ft. May be some shallower but i didnt see any and water was a little rough for visual searching


----------



## shadslinger

I don't fish the old dove island area much, just when a friend takes me, but there are some bad stumps South of it, really all around the area can be tricky. best to get someone who knows the area well to take you out and show you some safe runs. I have caught nice white bass schooling there before.


----------



## maco

THE WHOLE TREE LINE ON PALMETTO CHANGED W/ HURRICANE ALICIA,TREES THAT HAD BEEN THERE ALONG THE EDGE & OUT TO HIDDEN COVES,GONE,WE HAD A PINE SAPLING THICKET OUT IN FRT OF OUR PIER & PEOPLE WOULD TUBE & JET SKI THRU THERE,I 'D JUST SHAKE MY HEAD,IF I DID THAT MY LWR UNIT WOULD GET KNOCKED OFF,GOTTA BE CAREFUL


----------



## Gator gar

BelowAverageFisherman said:


> I have hit several stumps on the lake. One of which put a 24" rip in the bottom of my fiberglass hull about a month ago.


That is Karma biting you in the butt, for cutting those trotlines. You might want to invest in a gorilla hull for your fiberglass boat.


----------

